# Anyone have a 1024 Pro from around 2005?



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I am picking up a 2005 1024 Pro on Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone here has one and if they have had good luck with it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You know about mine, ~2000-2001. I've had good luck with it so far, yes. 

My in-laws have one that is the same generation as yours (I don't know the year), it has also worked well for them.


----------



## hirise5190 (Jul 5, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> You know about mine, ~2000-2001. I've had good luck with it so far, yes.
> 
> My in-laws have one that is the same generation as yours (I don't know the year), it has also worked well for them.


I'm actually looking to buy a 2001 Ariens Pro 1024. I know the brand is great, but that's about where my knowledge ends. Is it worth buying a +/- 20 yr old machine? I'd be buying it from a friend, and based on the pictures it looks to be in great shape. Most likely always stored in a garage.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's in good condition, I think that's the most important part. Mine has been a workhorse for the last ~6 years. It's never left me shoveling, though I keep spare shear pins, and a set of belts, on-hand in case of trouble. That's a good idea for any machine, IMO, even a recent one. The middle of a blizzard isn't the time to realize that you don't have a spare belt. 

It's performed well, good power, and it's pretty easy to handle, with the differential, and the modest bucket width. Lots of people like the older Ariens too, 80's & 90's, or even the extra-classic ones from the 60's. If it's in good condition, I don't think being 20 years old is a concern. I'd rather have my old-enough-to-vote machine than many of the new big-box-store blowers.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Condition is way more important then age...actually I like the older stuff better....the 924 series in my mind is the apex of the Arien ....


----------

